# 3 Bears Loop will be broken for a little while - Alhambra Valley Road washed out



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A big chunk of Alhambra Valley Road washed out right by the intersection of Alhambra Valley / Pinole Valley / Castro Ranch

Swollen Creek Washes Out Major Road In Contra Costa County « CBS San Francisco

KTVU helicopter captures images of washed out East Bay roadway - SFGate


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup, big bummer, local ride for me  

May have to ride over tomorrow to check it out though 

Creek behind my house rose 8 feet, came close to overflowing into my yard and garage, had to put the car up on jack stands and bring the bikes into my bedroom 



.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Contra Costa County roads closed to through traffic for emergency repairs | News | thepress.net

• Alhambra Valley Road between Bear Creek and Castro Ranch Roads is closed indefinitely.

On Feb. 14, the board of supervisors declared an emergency for the repair of Alhambra Valley Road washout and authorized the public-works director to proceed with emergency repairs. The emergency authorization allows the public-works department to expedite the repair of this road.


----------

